# Engine wash out?



## OffShoreSkiff (Jun 28, 2009)

2004 50hp Honda 4-stroke


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

spun prop?


----------



## OffShoreSkiff (Jun 28, 2009)

Thought about that. I changed the prop on the water. Or is it in the engine that would be damaged??


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

Do u know for sure newly installed prop is good? if so ur probably moving up to the gearcase/lower unit next. :'(

Spun hub much cheaper then having to open that girl up to fix.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Sounds like it's in "safety mode".


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

If it is going into safe mode, shouldn't there be a buzzer or light involved? and I thought safe mode only allows sub 2000rpm to limp back on? I'm just a laymen that has been involved in some safe mode situations with different outboards over the years, So i could be wrong.

Keep us posted though


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

its either a spun hub or you have it mounted to high. that is if the motor runs good. when a gearcase goes bad it goes bad. as in zero movement. so its not that


----------



## OffShoreSkiff (Jun 28, 2009)

Its acting exactly like its to high out of the water. But I have not changed the height ever.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok so you didn't change the motor height ever, But what did you change? Did you move weight foward? where is your livewell and does this only happen after it is filled? did you change the trim angle, or try different trim angles?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Bent prop blade will ventilate at lower rpms... :-?


----------



## OffShoreSkiff (Jun 28, 2009)

Have not changed a thing. been fishing a number of times. All the same scenerio each time. Same weight, everything. 

I have three props, the engine washes out at the same RPM with all.

I have not had a chance to get by the boat since the issue, but I need to chaeck the fluid level first. Also going to call the mechanic tonight and see what he says.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Have not changed a thing. been fishing a number of times. All the same scenerio each time. Same weight, everything.
> 
> I have three props, the engine washes out at the same RPM with all.
> 
> I have not had a chance to get by the boat since the issue, but I need to chaeck the fluid level first. Also going to call the mechanic tonight and see what he says.


 if you've swapped out 3 props and she's still doing the same thing it would be safe i think to rule those out :-/


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

When you say "washes out",
do you mean that she won't rev any higher than 4000 rpm under load?


----------



## OffShoreSkiff (Jun 28, 2009)

> When you say "washes out",
> do you mean that she won't rev any higher than 4000 rpm under load?



It will rev as high as the engine allows. Just at about 4000 rpm and/or 15mph it will not go any faster. Will continue to rev up as well. Its acting like its not in the water enough anymore.

I checked the oil today is was right at the height of the "check level" screw. And it looks clean. Have not drained it.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I've never run into your problem before,
where it wasn't related to loss of power,
a spun hub, ventilation or a bad prop.
I've had total loss of thrust twice,
once a sheared drive shaft the other
a worn clutch dog. Let us know what your
mechanic diagnoses the problem as.

:-[


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

What kind of motor is it again? Where do you normally run the boat and where have you been testing it?


----------



## OffShoreSkiff (Jun 28, 2009)

50hp honda 2004

salt & fresh water. But salt on the latest trip.

I am headed to the lake tonight to try it again and see what happens, going to try and call the mechanic while i am testing it so he can hear what is going on. Will go from there,


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Is the motor studdering at that point? when I was having blowout I noticed a big difference between fresh and salt water. Were you running a chop, or smooth water? How long have you had the boat?


----------



## OffShoreSkiff (Jun 28, 2009)

I have had it for 2 months. Put about 10-15 hrs on it. It was 4am. Water was glass, no wind. Nothing was different than any other time i have fished. The day I test drove it i had 4 adults in it and it planed fine. And I always fish SOLO. 

Im on my way now to test it at the lake. May take a video and try to upload it.


----------



## OffShoreSkiff (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh and its not studdering.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Motor's most likely too high. My boat did the same thing when I added a jackplate to it. The more weight I had on the boat the better it ran because it sat lower in the water. It also ran better in a chop, even a light chop, then it did on smooth water.


----------



## OffShoreSkiff (Jun 28, 2009)

Well I just went to the lake and ran her for about 30 min, twice as long as the other morning, and she was running like a charm.

The only thing I can think of is that in the intracoastal, where I have fished my whole life from jupiter to boynton, there is this jelly like clear substance in the water. I usually catch it in the cast net and bring it in the boatand it drops on the deck and lights up green when swish it around. Well it was so abundant that morning that it looked like I had a green light under my boat while running WOT. And if I ran my hand in the water it would do the same. More than I have ever seen living and fishing here. Anyway it sat ant idle for 5 min and the I had the issue. Could this have been taking away from my water intake??


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Trying to run an outboard in jelly, yeah
I can see where that would be a problem!

;D

Anything that ain't water can cause your outboard to run differently.
Like sargassum weed, plastic bags, fishing line, ski rope,
logs, alligators, dead fish, mud, sand, oysters...



Never heard of jelly fish being that thick before.


----------

